# Subwoofer recommend



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, what sub would you guys recommend for the following:

ES fullbody horns with BMS 4552nd
Beyma 8g40 or possibly 18sound 6nd430
Audison Bit One
Audison Voce 5.1k 

Looking to get a recommend on a 12" or 15' (Lets say $500 or less) sub to stuff in a 2013 or 2014 BMW 3 series. 


As always, thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would be waiting for Eric's 12.

I just got my system playing with a single AE SBP-15...and it's really nice.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I would be waiting for Eric's 12.
> 
> I just got my system playing with a single AE SBP-15...and it's really nice.


Will definitely be checking out Eric's 12s

Do you have your AE SBP-15 enclosed or IB?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

IB and its nice


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Reece514 said:


> So, what sub would you guys recommend for the following:
> 
> ES fullbody horns with BMS 4552nd
> Beyma 8g40 or possibly 18sound 6nd430
> ...


Did you happen to get those locally, or off of eBay?

Over the past six months I've noticed that there's a seller in SLC who has a bunch of 4552s. The price is way lower than it should be, which made me wonder if they're fakes. It's quite a rare driver, and there's only one seller in the US who stocks it, and they charge $460 for a pair.

Obaeio(sp?) clued me in that Danley Sound Labs had used ones on eBay, and that's where I got the pair that I have, but I'd be interested in adding another set... if they're authentic.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Purchased locally through Assistance Audio. Call them up 801-486-2655.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Assistance Audio is the US importer for BMS...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

vivodepot must be who he is talking about


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There were more out of a different city in Utah for about the same price too.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The guys at Assistance are awesome. They used to carry Ciare too and I got some killer deals when they closed out the line a few years back. 

I've run a number of subs with horns. The W1xGTi are always great, if you can find them anymore. I just picked up a pair of IDMax 15v4 that will be IB in my S4. I also ran a single Stereo Integrity 18HT IB in the Passat I sold to Dan.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a pair of B&C 15sw115-4s to try out, but they better be pretty damn nice to replace this SBP-15 that I have in there now...that sub...wow.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> vivodepot must be who he is talking about


So, I looked for vivodepot on EBAY and it appears they are out of Salt Lake City as well.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

mikey7182 said:


> The guys at Assistance are awesome. They used to carry Ciare too and I got some killer deals when they closed out the line a few years back.
> 
> I've run a number of subs with horns. The W1xGTi are always great, if you can find them anymore. I just picked up a pair of IDMax 15v4 that will be IB in my S4. I also ran a single Stereo Integrity 18HT IB in the Passat I sold to Dan.


That Stereo Integrity 18HT is a monster!! Did it sound good? What amp did you drive it with?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'll make you a deal on these B&Cs I have...a pair BNIB.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> vivodepot must be who he is talking about


That's the one! I'm tempted to buy a couple more. I really have an embarrassing collection of compression drivers.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have some soundsplinter rl-p 15s for sale. I’d put them up against any so-called SQ sub.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have my TAD 2001s and my NeoComp drivers...the only other compression drivers that I have thought about buying are some JBL 2409Hs because they are 1" exit dual diaphragm drivers. But Eric's drivers on his big horns are so nice sounding that I am having a hard time making that purchase...they don't give up much up high compared to my TADs on his horns. TADs are better on the bottom end though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Did you happen to get those locally, or off of eBay?
> 
> Over the past six months I've noticed that there's a seller in SLC who has a bunch of 4552s. The price is way lower than it should be, which made me wonder if they're fakes. It's quite a rare driver, and there's only one seller in the US who stocks it, and they charge $460 for a pair.
> 
> Obaeio(sp?) clued me in that Danley Sound Labs had used ones on eBay, and that's where I got the pair that I have, but I'd be interested in adding another set... if they're authentic.


File this one under "if it's too good to be true..."










On eBay, you can find these replacement diaphragms for a BMS 4552. Note they're not OEM. Dimensions are about the same but there's no BMS label.









On Aliexpress, I found these clones of a JBL array. Note the compression driver; very similar to the BMS 4540ND.









Here's a "real" 4540ND, for comparison's sake.

So methinks the 4552s from Utah are likely fake. I may be wrong, but I can't think of another reason that they'd be selling a $300 compression driver for half price.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Reece514 said:


> That Stereo Integrity 18HT is a monster!! Did it sound good? What amp did you drive it with?


It was phenomenal. One of the best subs I've ever used. It was my first IB install after years of doing ported and bandpass with the W1xGTi, and I don't think I can ever go back to an enclosure. 

Nick recommended about 500w in an IB config, so I initially bridged an AudioSystem X-ion 160.2 to it, and then in a second version of the same install I replaced the X-ions with a pair of Gladen XL250c4, and bridged a pair of channels to it which gave me about 700w on tap. I don't think I ever came close to using any of that power. The sub hardly moved but man did it move some air! 

The SS Rl-P 15s are another badass sub, although I never used them IB. I did an Rl-P 12 sealed and it was a monster. I'm eager to try out the IDMax.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you have a black Passat? I know you demo'd your white truck for me near Riverside back in 2014.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> IB and its nice


Nice! Plenty of output? What type of wattage is it taking?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Did you have a black Passat? I know you demo'd your white truck for me near Riverside back in 2014.


I did. danno14 owns it now. I think you may have demo'd the Passat as well.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

mikey7182 said:


> It was phenomenal. One of the best subs I've ever used. It was my first IB install after years of doing ported and bandpass with the W1xGTi, and I don't think I can ever go back to an enclosure.
> 
> Nick recommended about 500w in an IB config, so I initially bridged an AudioSystem X-ion 160.2 to it, and then in a second version of the same install I replaced the X-ions with a pair of Gladen XL250c4, and bridged a pair of channels to it which gave me about 700w on tap. I don't think I ever came close to using any of that power. The sub hardly moved but man did it move some air!
> 
> The SS Rl-P 15s are another badass sub, although I never used them IB. I did an Rl-P 12 sealed and it was a monster. I'm eager to try out the IDMax.


Thanks for the info. I was a little concerned will coming up with 2000 watts to juice that thing with.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I have a pair of B&C 15sw115-4s to try out, but they better be pretty damn nice to replace this SBP-15 that I have in there now...that sub...wow.



Do you find the single SBP-15 running out of steam with horns & HE midbasses?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not yet.

But I haven't listened to pipe organs wide open...yet.

And I haven't had a chance to meter it and tune it, so I don't know how much they might be falling off 40 and down...but I did cut spmewhere in the 50 range to further tighten up double bass.

Those B&Cs are beautiful looking subwoofers though.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Not yet.
> 
> But I haven't listened to pipe organs wide open...yet.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy
Those B&Cs are beautiful looking subwoofers though.[/QUOTE said:


> Have you ever used/heard pro audio subs in a trunk baffle before? I'm curious if they have a different sound signature, & if a ton of EQ is needed to tame their assumed upper bass response & raise their low end?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> I have a pair of B&C 15sw115-4s to try out, but they better be pretty damn nice to replace this SBP-15 that I have in there now...that sub...wow.


WOW! That B&C seems like an entirely different animal... I'll be interested to learn how they work out for you.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I'll make you a deal on these B&Cs I have...a pair BNIB.


I want those B&Cs! Shut up and take my money. Lol


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

fish said:


> Have you ever used/heard pro audio subs in a trunk baffle before? I'm curious if they have a different sound signature, & if a ton of EQ is needed to tame their assumed upper bass response & raise their low end?


I use the JBL GTi1500 in a trunk baffle. Very little EQ needed. Might throw the second one in, not that I need it but to even lessen the distortion. 

You know the sound, like a concert or a club. Its more musical resonance and dynamic swings than the huge pressure wave of the usual high xmax low sensitivity car woofers.


----------

